# Quitting marijuana causing depersonalization



## mosi

Has anyone else experienced depersonalization symptoms after stopping longtime chronic use of marijuana? I haven't been able to find anything about a situation similar to mine.


----------



## Protagonist

While I cannot relate to your situation, I have read about substance use causing DP once constant consummation was ceased. Your trigger is nothing out of the ordinary. Welcome to this lovely little community, by the way.


----------



## mosi

Thanks for your reply! I am wondering what other substances you were referring to because I'm still unsure whether what I'm feeling is DP. My doctor seems to think I'm just depressed, but I have felt this blank headed emotionless feeling for about four months and an anti-depressant (lexapro) he prescribed hasn't done anything so far. I have extreme trouble concentrating, remembering stuff and most of all having even the simplest conversations. I am in a constant hyper-awareness state and constantly fear judgement by people around me. I still recognize myself in the mirror but my memories of the past are EXTREMELY impaired which is rather disturbing to me. Does this sound like DP or depression? Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Chris_

The "blank headed emotions" are very common for those who suffer from Depersonalization/Derealization. The memory fog as well, what i cannot relate to, is the fact that you said these emotions were all triggered AFTER you stopped your chronic marijuana. I personally DP'd while in the mix of smoking a joint, and have had very similar symptoms as to the ones you've stated above, accompanied by many more.

If what you've typed is accurate, meaning that your witnessing symptoms of derealization/depersonalization after quitting the marijuana, my guess would be that your body is now reacting to that dependency that your not longer fulfilling. Maybe for you marijuana did it's job and relieved stress ( as for me it didn't, it only made matters worse ) so now your dealing with all this stress without having that outlet ( the weed )

What's most important is that you realize what's truly troubling, which won't be easy. Maybe think back to why you originally started smoking weed.

Another thing to keep in mind is maybe what going through is something else, if you feel things are getting worse, seek some medical attention, to clear out any underly issues that maybe causing these symptoms.


----------



## † Amina †

Your sober mind might be depersonalized and you may have never realized it if you smoked weed consistently enough. The reason I bring up this idea is because I know from my experience of smoking weed while Depersonalized that it took my depression and anxiety levels down. Depression are anxiety are huge contributers to dissociation.

Although while you smoked weed you were fine the elimination of the weed may have surfaced the repressed anxiety and/or depression that you might not have dealt with because you got high enough that you didn't need to. What I am trying to say is that the depersonalization is not caused by withdrawl of weed but might have already been there... and you might not have realized the depression or anxiety going from just depression or anxiety TO depersonalization because you were doing fine because you were using marijuana...

Many people on this site testify that marijuana "caused" their "DP" or depersonalization... I think with each of these cases the individual is probably either prone to anxiety already, has anxiety, or had some sort of panic attack or "bad trip" while on weed.

Every time I smoked weed while having depersonalization I was much more relaxed and happy. I honestly think that marijuana is a suitable medicine for depression, anxiety, and depersonalization, so it doesn't surprise me that without this "medicine" you feel the effects of the disorder.


----------



## ConortheCloud

I remember the one day I went too that party and never truly came back, it was a year ago and I remember the week after it I kept thinking too myself, "damn when am I gonna come down", thibking I was just still high but it's been a year since than and I feel as if the day weed broke me was only yesterday, and all the time between then and n ow has just been a haze of living in my mind like my perspective was me watching s movie..but the mmovie Im watching is my life and im only 14 and a freshman I'm too fucking young too be lost adrift all alone in this void called my mind...


----------



## ConortheCloud

Really the only things that brings smile too my face anymore is love weed and music, even though the one who caused it was maryjane herself...


----------



## Guest

Tino said:


> Has anyone else experienced depersonalization symptoms after stopping longtime chronic use of marijuana? I haven't been able to find anything about a situation similar to mine.


Of course this is happening. All of a sudden you've 'opened the blinds'.! Welcome to the 'real' world...

Good on you.! Very strong, and very positive!

It's a BIG step in the right direction!


----------



## mosi

Thanks for the replies, Don'twanttohehertovia I was actually wondering the same thing about whether I was in fact depersonalized before I quit weed and just was never able to realize that. And Philo, what do you mean I've "opened the blinds?"


----------



## Guest

Tino said:


> Thanks for the replies, Don'twanttohehertovia I was actually wondering the same thing about whether I was in fact depersonalized before I quit weed and just was never able to realize that. And Philo, what do you mean I've "opened the blinds?"


Hey Tino.. When I stopped smoking pot I began to get flashbacks and memories of a disastrous childhood. The pot had been suppressing all this for years. I remember saying to someone it's like 'the blinds or curtains are finally open' and I'm beginning to see clearly for the first time in years.. Does that make sense?

And I agree with Don'twanttohehertovia.. I was depersonalised and dissociating long before I quit weed. I just didn't realise, b/c that was my 'normal'. It was actually a counsellor who pointed it out...


----------



## greenman

Tino said:


> Has anyone else experienced depersonalization symptoms after stopping longtime chronic use of marijuana? I haven't been able to find anything about a situation similar to mine.


Not me bro. I smoked alot of mary jane after getting dp and it fuked me to fuk up.


----------

